# going to the hospital



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

im about to leave and will be in a ward for a few weeks...im scared as hell but a part of me is saying itll work this time...i really feel things are gonna change...maybe not huge changes, but still :banana



millenniumman75 said:


> you get three boogies homie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

good luck, ive been there many times and its not as bad as you might think.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> you get three boogies homie :boogie :boogie :boogie


Where did that come from? :lol
Seriously, I am sorry to hear that you are having to do this. If you do go, I hope you get out sooner than you think


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

good luck. been there and the worst part is the blood tests every morning


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: going to the hospital*



LDG 124 said:


> good luck. been there and the worst part is the blood tests every morning


I dont know which hospital you go to that takes daily blood tests.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I kind of assumed this was an all around requisite, but I guess not. Personally, I hate blood tests and needles so the entire blood drawing idea was not ok with me. Thanks to my rants and the fact that I was not on any medication that required blood monitoring, I passed the entire week without one blood test. :boogie


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Good luck. I'm sure you'll feel better after doing this. :yes


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

erkenne,

I only discovered this thread now... and you are already gone.  Very sad to hear that you have to go to hospital. Hope it helps as you feel it will. :hug 

Take care and good luck and hope to see you around again very soon! :yes 

Lisa


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

erkenne is a LIAR!! he was not in the hospital all this time! HE was at a month long RAVE and I know this because he called my house last night at 3:30 in the morning drunk and high talking about aliens, JESUS, and ELVIS!!!!!!!!!! actually im just kidding....but when you see this erkenne send me an email!


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: re: going to the hospital*



yojez said:


> erkenne is a LIAR!! he was not in the hospital all this time! HE was at a month long RAVE and I know this because he called my house last night at 3:30 in the morning drunk and high talking about aliens, JESUS, and ELVIS!!!!!!!!!! actually im just kidding....but when you see this erkenne send me an email!


There were 2 liters of Jack in your fridge last night Yojez. I hope 1 of them is still there.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep yourself strong as you are. Enjoy your wardness Arkenne. You are right without a doubt, things will change for the positive with your current actions. That is what counts. Take care.


----------

